# im kinda new



## billiejean (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm kids new to raising goats. How do you milk a goat? When is the right time to milk a goat?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Might wanna do a search on Youtube so you can get a visual. As for when to milk. That depends on if the goat is raising babies or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does she have babies on her, if so, how old are they, how many?

What breed is she?


----------



## billiejean (Mar 26, 2015)

She has one female kid that's a day old. And she is a Nubian /boer mix


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, if she has one that young, yo will have to milk her on the side being ignored.
And watch the other until the kid gets older, she may need relieved on that side as well.

If you want the milk, right now it is colostrum for a short while. But I would milk her 1 x a day and make sure you keep enough for the kid. Still too young to not allow the kid nourishment needed.

Now, if she is a really good milker, it may have to be 2 x a day, so use your best judgment, don't allow her to get to tight(big) and balloon in the teats.
But leave enough for her baby.

Milking times are the decision for each breeder.

Here is a good video that may help


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

LOL! That's the video I learned on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good deal.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We milked our doe when her babies were a day old because they weren't drinking all the milk, but we made sure the kids were already full and we didn't milk her all the way out, but they drink it all now. We are probably going to start locking the kids away from mama at night and milking in the morning as soon as they are eating, at about two weeks.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have to milk all my does twice a day, even with the kids on them. Each doe is different, sometimes the kids are enough to keep her fairly empty, sometimes not.


----------

